# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Bio-Oil

## Four Roses

Beste mensen,

Sinds kort gebruik ik weer bio-oil omdat ik last heb van striemen (striae) op de bovenbenen, onderbenen en billen. Dit komt omdat ik een keer veel ben aangekomen in korte tijd. Inmiddels heb ik mijn ideale gewicht weer terug, maar zit wel met de ontsierende herinneringen aan de oude tijd.
Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen met bio-oil gezien dit vaak wordt aangeprezen als wondermiddel.

Ik vraag mezelf af hoeveel je ervan moet gebruiken en of je het echt 2x daags moet gebruiken. 1x per dag smeren houd ik al amper vol  :Wink: 

Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha, gewoon bij ETOS kopen en uitproberen...!!!
heb wel gehoord dat er mensen niet zo tevreden over waren.....
ik zou als ik jou was het gewoon gratis uittesten

----------


## dotito

@Four-Roses

Heb ik vroeger ook een tijdje gebruikt,en helaas zonder resultaat.

----------


## dotito

@Four-Roses

Wat ook helpt is,dat je je dagelijks 2/p dag insmeert met een body-lotion.De striemen zullen niet voledig verdwijnen,maar ze zullen minder zichtbaar worden. :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mij is het een kwestie van smeren om het soepel te houden. Afhankelijk van je huidtype met een olie of een lotion. De een heeft meer aanleg voor striemen dan een ander. Veel vrouwen krijgen het tijdens hun zwangerschap, ondanks smeren toch. Ik heb zelf wat streepjes op m'n heupen sinds de puberteit. Die waren ooit opvallend rood, maar zijn nu veel lichter en vallen daardoor veel minder op.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Sja die striemen zijn vervelend, sinds mn laatste menstruatie (lees hele opgezette buik) heb ik ze ook gekregen :S Ik ben getipt op cocao boter of Shea boter. Ik ga vandeweek een pot van het laatste aanschaffen en kijken of het werkt, van mij hoeven ze niet zozeer weg, maar wil ze lichter hebben, bij mij zijn ze echt vuurrood nu! Ziet er echt niet uit, vooral straks in de zomer met een bikini of iets dergelijks! Ben wel benieuwd of dat Bio-oil ook werkt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Oki07

Die bio-oil zou ook moeten helpen tegen pigmentvlekken, nou nee dus.

----------


## sietske763

@syl .......weer dezelfde opmerking....koop bij etos, kan je het terugbrengen...
wat vind ik het jammer dat ik dat niet jaren geleden wist, zou er heel decadent van op vak. kunnen voor wel 4 personen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Thanks voor de tip, zag het net idd ook staan, maar ik geloof niet dat etos sheaboter heeft. Dan heb je trouwens erg veel verbruikt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Four Roses

Hey mensen,

bedankt allemaal voor de tips zover. Maar ik vroeg mij ook af of je af kan met 1 keer per dag smeren? Ik smeer nu namelijk eerst 's ochtends Bio Oil op de strepen en dan mijn hele lichaam met bodylotion in. Ik heb niet zo'n zin om dat hele ritueel 's avonds nog een keer te herhalen.

----------


## dotito

Hey Four Roses,

Het zal wel iets uithalen dat je het dagelijks 1keer insmeert,maar voor een optimaal resultaat te krijgen is het best 2keer.

----------


## Four Roses

@ Dotito: ja das waar. Maar omdat ik 's ochtends mijn lichaam insmeer met bio-oil en bodylotion, moet ik dan 's avonds douchen voordat ik het er weer opsmeer? Anders smeer je olie op olie toch?

----------


## dotito

Four-Roses,

Begrijp ik nu goed dat je eerst de olie er op smeert,en daarna de body-lotion?
Ja als ge zo bekijkt dan wel,maar als ge enkel één produkt gebruikt is dat niet nodig.(douchen)

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Dotito,

's Ochtends ga ik altijd eerst douchen, dan smeer ik op de striae de bio-oil en op de rest van mijn huid bodylotion (dus niet over de bio-oil heen). Gezien ik 's avonds bijna nooit douche, lijkt het me niet nodig om boven op die lagen nog een laag te smeren 's avonds toch?

----------


## dotito

Hey Four-Roses,

Beste resultaat behaal je door 2keer in te smeren met een body-lotin en met de Oil.Vroeger had ik ook veel last van striemen na mijn bevalling.Maar met een een paar maanden dagelijks 2 keer in te smeren, zijn ze nu na 19 bijna niet meer zichtbaar.

Grtjes Do :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Dus 's avonds smeer je over de lagen bodylotion en bio-oil nog een keer heen?? Dan word ik echt zo glad als een aal hahaha! Bovendien vraag ik mij af of de werkzame bestanden dan nog door alle lagen echt door de huid kunnen heen dringen. Het zal wel.  :Smile:

----------

